# Audi TT-RS - Update.



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Dutch "Autovisie" magazine have new Nordschleife test pictures by "Fox Syndication ltd" in there new magazine of this car.










On the new photo's the TT-RS have now carbon fiber side view mirrors.
Further you can see RS4 style Recaro's inside the car and a FMIC intercooler behind the lower part of the SFG underneed the license plate.
They also say that the latest rumour is still that the TT-RS will have a 2.5 liter 5 cylinder FSI turbo with Â± 350 hp, and the car will have DSG/S-Tronic.
The TT-RS will only need 4.5 sec for the 0-100 Km/h sprint.
They also mention a 280 hp 2.0T FSI TT-S with a 5.3 sec 0-100 Km/h time.

Hans.


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Hans do you have a link? [smiley=deal2.gif]

Cheers
Donald


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

DonaldC said:


> Hans do you have a link? [smiley=deal2.gif]
> 
> Cheers
> Donald


No, it's only in there 26 October 2006 magazine.

Hans.


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Okay, Hans do you have a scan? [smiley=deal2.gif]

Cheers
Donald


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

This same information was posted on Autovisie's forum on 9/25.



> Audi is about to extend the just launched TT model range. Next in line is the roadster version and the TT-S for launch in 2007.
> 
> The roadster is currently being tested on the roads in Bavaria. It has a canvas power top as can be seen on the photos of the prototype.
> 
> ...


Link:

http://forum.autovisie.nl/viewtopic.php ... 0bfe9ae769


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

DonaldC said:


> Okay, Hans do you have a scan? [smiley=deal2.gif]
> 
> Cheers
> Donald


No, sorry i don't have a scanner.
But maybe "Rebel" will buy en scan the mag pics.

Hans.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I shall buy the magazine tomorrow. Was 16 years member off the magzine, but since last year i quit with autovisie.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Iceman said:


> Further you can see RS4 style Recaro's inside the car and a FMIC intercooler behind the lower part of the SFG underneed the license plate.
> They also say that the latest rumour is still that the TT-RS will have a 2.5 liter 5 cylinder FSI turbo with Â± 350 hp, and the car will have DSG/S-Tronic.


:drool:
any word on the release year?


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

TT-S released in late 2007.
TT-RS released in early-mid 2008.

Here's a link regarding the two high-performance TTs. This same U.S. publication has a brief wite-up in its 12/05 edition where it drove the TT-S and it stated late 2007 for the TT-S, with the TT-RS being released a few months later in early 2008.

http://www.caranddriver.com/carnews/117 ... -tt-s.html


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

der_horst said:


> :drool: any word on the release year?


No, but expect it late 2007 I.A.A.Frankfurt, early 2008 Geneve.

Hans.


----------



## merlot (Jul 26, 2006)

Iceman said:


> Dutch "Autovisie" magazine have new Nordschleife test pictures by "Fox Syndication ltd" in there new magazine of this car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surely the TT RS will shaft the R8?


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

merlot said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Dutch "Autovisie" magazine have new Nordschleife test pictures by "Fox Syndication ltd" in there new magazine of this car.
> ...


plenty of time for them to bring out an updated FASTER R8


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Rebel said:


> I shall buy the magazine tomorrow.


Any luck in getting one Rob.
Love to see the picture's online mate.

Hans.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

No :? 
I was the whole day in germany again.

But no fear, i will buy the magazine monday, because there is also a other test in it which i want to read...

Be continued....


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Rebel said:


> No :?
> I was the whole day in germany again.
> But no fear, i will buy the magazine monday, because there is also a other test in it which i want to read...
> Be continued....


The only interesting tests in it are:
Porsche 997 GT3 RS.
Gallardo VS 911 turbo.

Hans.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Rebel said:


> But no fear, i will buy the magazine monday...


Geen pomp station in de buurt. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Jawel, maar ik heb sinds gister de griep of iets dergerlijks, ben zelfs niet gaan hardlopen vanmorgen  
Als ik me morgen nog zo voel, blijf ik thuis. Ik hoop dat het over is als mijn TT er is eind volgende week 
Maar ik haal dat nummer Hans, en zal het dan posten.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Rebel said:


> Jawel, maar ik heb sinds gister de griep of iets dergerlijks, ben zelfs niet gaan hardlopen vanmorgen
> Als ik me morgen nog zo voel, blijf ik thuis. Ik hoop dat het over is als mijn TT er is eind volgende week
> Maar ik haal dat nummer Hans, en zal het dan posten.


Ok Rob, beterschap man.

*Here* the sound of the Audi 5 cylinder turbo, can't wait for the 5 cylinder to be availeble in the TT. 8)

Hans.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd like to know as im considering ordering a 2nd one.


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> I'd like to know as im considering ordering a 2nd one.


Which alloys will you get or will you go for the random tick again? :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Toshiba i wrote in dutch that i've got the flu, and didn't leave the house today, i even didn't go running this morning :wink: 
But i will get the magazine tomorrow and scan the page which Hans mentioned.

Nice sound Iceman :wink: 
And thx, i hope tomorrow it will go better.

Hans, ik hoop echt dat dit doorzet. Jij was degene die dit balletje van de 5 cylinder aan het rollen bracht al meer dan een jaar geleden. Credits too you Iceman !


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Rebel said:


> Hans, ik hoop echt dat dit doorzet. Jij was degene die dit balletje van de 5 cylinder aan het rollen bracht al meer dan een jaar geleden. Credits too you Iceman !


If you even know how much lobbying i'm doing for the last two years inside Audi AG to get the 5 cylinder turbo returning in the TT. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

And something is saying me this all wasn't for nothing Hans,

There were a lot off people laughing abouth you last year, but you will laugh even harder when they order a new Mk2 5 cylinder with 300+ power :lol:

I think it's quite in the line off history, that Audi brings back the 5 cylinder....

IAA frankfurt we will now more abouth this , i think...


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Rob GCF have now also the pictures, you don't need to scan them anymore.










































Hans.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

More Pics.


























Hans.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

They were taken near the Nordschleife-Nurburging 
This is definitly the RS !


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Rebel said:


> They were taken near the Nordschleife-Nurburging
> This is definitly the RS !


I'm only interrested in this TT RS car with a 5 zylinder turbo FSI engine in it. :wink: 
With a R4 2.0T or VR6 in it they can keep it. :?

Hans.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Have none of the scoopers mentioned what it sounds like? Surely that would give it clearly away whether it is a 5-cylinder or not?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

One of the biggest automagzines in europe: Auto Motor Und Sport:

http://www.auto-motor-und-sport.de/news ... 130912.htm

The TT-RS is on his way...

Die heiÃŸe Version des neuen Audi TT soll von einem rund *350 PS starken Reihen-FÃ¼nfzylinder mit 2,5 Liter* Hubraum befeuert werden. UnterstÃ¼tzend greift ein *Bi-Turbo* ein. Damit zielen die IngolstÃ¤dter unter anderem auf den 2008 auf den Markt kommenden Porsche Cayman.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Anyone stuck a deposit down on one yet? If I really like my Mk2, I might just do that.


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> Anyone stuck a deposit down on one yet? If I really like my Mk2, I might just do that.


Boy, a couple of you have some serious disposable income. 8)


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Rebel said:


> This is definitly the RS !


uhm, then i wonder what's the (visible) difference between the TTS and RS?

and where are the shots of the other one? i thought the RS was due for release after the TTS, so i'd expect to see shots of the TTS first. :?


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Finally, a proper successor! I knew Audi wouldn't let us down (from '08 on anyway). :lol:


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

der_horst said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > This is definitly the RS !
> ...


This is the TTS testmule with a 280 hp R4 2.0T FSI turbo engine in it.


















The TT RS will get a different body kit, the RS testmule have a S-line body kit for the time being.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Iceman said:


> This is the TTS testmule with a 280 hp R4 2.0T FSI turbo engine in it.


damn RS pics, now i like the RS more than the TTS 

too bad the RS wont be available in late 2007 when i want to replace my car 

an TTS with 280hp 2.0l (boo! ) engine in 2007 but an RS with 365hp and an replacement of the current 3.2l 250hp with a 3.6l 302 hp engine in 2008 would be my absolute worst case. maybe a 3.2 for two years would have been a much more cunning plan than waiting...


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

der_horst said:


> too bad the RS wont be available in late 2007 when i want to replace my car
> 
> an TTS with 280hp 2.0l (boo! ) engine in 2007 but an RS with 365hp and an replacement of the current 3.2l 250hp with a 3.6l 302 hp engine in 2008 would be my absolute worst case. maybe a 3.2 for two years would have been a much more cunning plan than waiting...


Wouldn't a TT-S with a lighter engine and lower price be enticing though? 8)


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I thought the TTS would have the 3.6 V6 280bhp? I'm getting confused. :? And what's this 302bhp version?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

LazyT said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone stuck a deposit down on one yet? If I really like my Mk2, I might just do that.
> ...


Not really. I'm just serious about disposing my income.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> I thought the TTS would have the 3.6 V6 280bhp? I'm getting confused. :? And what's this 302bhp version?


some time ago 2953 posted a list of engines for the TT. the two current ones, a 230hp 2.0t for the small quattro, a 302hp 3.6l v6 and a 265+ hp 2.0T which was not supposed to be released in the us, plus some rumours about an rs engine.

he also said that not all of them would be available at the same time, i.e. one could be a replacement for another. so far the prophecy was pretty accurate, the question is just what TT model the 3.6 could be placed in, as that would then be a model between TTS and RS, which would afaik be an audi premiere.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Thats not the rs, its a 20Tq :wink:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Thats not the rs, its a 20Tq :wink:


But then why would it need exhausts you could lose an engine in?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

some 3,2 drivers can stand the fact that the RS will come.....
it looks rather funny, how they react....

Is it because they don't have the biggest engine?

Do you realy think Aud would build RS brakes and put them on a MK2 just for fun? Or just for the 2.0Q
And those big exhaust, ? thay are also just for the 2.0Q ? :lol:

Anyway, the 3.2 engine will be history next year after the IAA in frankfurt, when the new engine arrive. But let's just wait and see.
I think the next months in 2007 there will be more and more spreading news abouth the new engine that will replace the 3.2.

:lol:


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Anyway, the 3.2 engine will be history next year after the IAA in frankfurt, when the new engine arrive.


that would be fine with me, i just hope we'll not know that we'll know more on the next iaa by then


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The brakes are RS4 brakes nothing more. I guess the black spoiler and black mirrors are also especially made too?

Lets waiting and see then - so how much is this fabled RS TT going to be then and why are they releasing it so soon when history shows that these models come towards the end of the life cycle?

Doesn't bother me either way if it appears - just because i i have 3.2 does that preclude me from purchasing one?

Does it mean the 3.2 will drop in value - not more than the 20T will.

Strange comments.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

You are right with the RS models on the end from the "life-circle" 
But the TT didn't got a RS before, so they loose customers on that the longer they wait.

The car can simply have more power than 250hp Because he drives very well.
The 3.2 isn't a real sportscar the magazines wrote, who tested the car.
They even adviced the 2.0 over the 3.2 .

So Audi has to make a move on that. The other marques already have faster engines on there now models.

The Z4 coupe did arrived only a year ago, and already there is the Z4-M version within one year...
This is also against the "life-circle" from the M history.......

250HP isnt just enough to compare with the rest.....
And for those who doesn't want a big engine is the 2.0 fast enough....


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I do think a faster model will appear at some point and i don't think a n/a 3.2 will be the 'largest' engine for more than 18months (note the words i used, as i don't want another engine argument!) Just think the timing is way too soon. The model has been out for @2months and we are already taking about ditching all the engines and uprating everything.

All models normally go through a midlife face lift, be it engines, bodykits, spec or a combination of all the above. This always happens as interest starts to drop off 2 years+

Whens the motorshow? I might be able swap mine for an RS model at this rate - AUK expect my call this afternoon.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

LOL :wink:

But Tosh you have to admit, the s-line was never so soon available on any model from Audi as on the MK2.....
After two months it is already in our brochure over here in europe?


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Just think the timing is way too soon. The model has been out for @2months and we are already taking about ditching all the engines and uprating everything.


which is a great thing given that the initial engines couldn't convince you but you like the design 

it all depends on your pov.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

i like the V6, its fast and sounds great.

How quick is quick enough?


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> How quick is quick enough?


who are we to judge?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Rebel said:


> The TT-RS is on his way...
> Die heiÃŸe Version des neuen Audi TT soll von einem rund *350 PS starken Reihen-FÃ¼nfzylinder mit 2,5 Liter* Hubraum befeuert werden. UnterstÃ¼tzend greift ein *Bi-Turbo* ein.


If the 5 cylinder engine have/get bi-turbo charging it will be a *"Sequential Twin-Turbo"* system,
because a parallel Twin-turbo system work only by a even cylinder engine.
A 5 cylinder engine only work with STT.

*Tech Info*:

*"Sequential Twin-Turbo"*

Sequential Twin-Turbo refers to a set up in which the motor can utilize only one turbocharger for lower engine speeds, and both turbochargers at higher engine speeds. During low to mid engine speeds, when available spent exhaust energy is minimal, only one turbocharger (the primary turbocharger) is active. During this period, all of the engine's exhaust energy is directed to the primary turbocharger only, lowering the boost threshold, and increasing power output at low engine speeds. Towards the end of this cycle, the secondary turbocharger is partially activated (both compressor and turbine flow) in order to pre-spool the secondary turbocharger prior to its full utilization. Once a preset engine speed or boost pressure is attained, valves controlling compressor and turbine flow through the secondary turbocharger are opened completely. At this point the engine is functioning in a full twin-turbocharger form, providing maximum power output. Sequential twin-turbocharger systems provide a way to decrease turbo lag without compromising ultimate boost output and engine power.

Hans.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Can anyone confirm that these are the standard seat's in this MK2?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Rebel said:


> One of the biggest automagzines in europe: Auto Motor Und Sport:
> 
> http://www.auto-motor-und-sport.de/news ... 130912.htm
> 
> ...


They said the same about the Mk i TT RS in 2000. It failed to materialise.


----------



## merlot (Jul 26, 2006)

Two questions:

1) Will the S and RS derivatives be available as Roadsters? and

2) When is the engine line up going to change in the UK? I'm taking a Roadster at launch and would prefer a 3.6 but how much after next April will it come out on delivered UK cars?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I think you are all dreaming and speculating. And as for deciding the price, lol, i guess you will be defining the options next. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

So you now more than the press and all magazines like "auto motor und sport" Gary ?

Just wait and see bein next year :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Where is the RS3? What became of the Mki TT RS?

Auto und Motor and Car magazine are wrong in their speculations more often than they are correct with them.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Rebel said:


> Can anyone confirm that these are the standard seat's in this MK2?


No. that are RS4 style Recaro's. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Iceman said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > The TT-RS is on his way...
> ...


Tech info from Wikiedia. Oh you insider you. :lol: :lol: :lol:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twin-turbo


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

I've said this before here. THe RS4 recaros will not fit into a TT as they cannot be made to hinge. Go and look at an RS4 cabrio, the seats are different to those in the avant and saloon.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Originally they were but I thought now they'd got them to fold?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Can anyone get into the back of a MkII anyway :?


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

I can!!

Just about though!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

sandhua1978 said:


> I can!!
> 
> Just about though!


You aren't the wee bloke from Fantasy Island, are you. :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I think the headroom in the back of the mk2 TT seems shallower than that on the mk1. I am going from when our 8 year son sat in the back of one - closing the boot would knock his head unlike out mk1. :? So therefore it has to be shallower! Our 8 year old son is 4ft 11inch.


----------



## philnotts (Mar 21, 2006)

So is there any more news on the TT RS as in the link below it says audi have stopped the item?! thoughts?

" Audi drops plans for TT RS

Source: Trend 
Author: А.Mammadov

07.09.2006

(autoinsidernews) - According to U.K.â€™s Auto Express, Audi has dropped its plans for a high-performance version of the TT, to leave room in the line-up for the R8. We reported that the high-performance TT would be an RS edition, and could have been powered by a turbocharged 5-cylinder that was effectively half of the Lamborghini Gallardoâ€™s V10 developing 350-hp, reports Trend.

Instead, itâ€™s likely Audi will stick with its 3.2L V6 engine and that the TT S-line is about as hot as the TT will get."

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgur ... D%26sa%3DN
S

Sorry if this has been posted before.

phil


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Audi have said they are not replacing the 3.2 with a 3.6. I have a mail 

Audi, change your mind and i'll be after another replacement car at your cost.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

With the big change within VAG, with Dr. Martin Winterkorn becomimg CEO of Volkswagen AG, all is up in the air.
There will be a lot of changes within VAG.

Hans.


----------



## philnotts (Mar 21, 2006)

So am i right in thinking no one knows if there will be a rs version?

phil


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

i think thats safe to say.


----------



## merlot (Jul 26, 2006)

Its the perpetual problem in buying new cars. I'm taking a 3.2 TTR at launch but would prefer a 3.6 - reason not because the 3.2 is too slow but because there might be a 3.6.

In reality we should just get on with buying the cars we want. If a 3.6 appears with the start of the 2008MY in September then I will be annoyed but otherwise I just accept that a 'better version' will be along at some stage. With product life cycles shortening then if I keep the car three years then I know that something faster and improved will be available for me to px into.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

merlot said:


> In reality we should just get on with buying the cars we want.


uhm, what if we want a 3.6?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Just buy a badge and stick it on the back.

kinda like twin pipes on a 20T :wink:


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Just buy a badge and stick it on the back.


the cheapest way of tuning your car, but it's somehow not the same


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Audi have said they are not replacing the 3.2 with a 3.6. I have a mail
> 
> Audi, change your mind and i'll be after another replacement car at your cost.


Does it say there won't be or there are no plans for do it?

Audi are normally very careful about not making promises / statements that they aren't 100% sure on and where the close doors to them.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Audi said:

'I have confirmed with the TT product manager that there is no intention to replace the 3.2 engine with a 3.6, nor are there any immediate plans to introduce an S line option. '

That's the direct past from the email with only the name of the person replaced with his title.


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Audi said:
> 
> 'I have confirmed with the TT product manager that there is no intention to replace the 3.2 engine with a 3.6, nor are there any immediate plans to introduce an S line option. '
> 
> That's the direct past from the email with only the name of the person replaced with his title.


In the military we call this tactical deception. Bottomline, nobody you could have contact with has these kinds of answers. These are highly kept marketing secrets, and rest assured Audi AG will control how and when real info is made public.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You've have no idea who i know.

I got a replacement car didnt I, so i much know someone.


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> You've have no idea who i know.
> 
> I got a replacement car didnt I, so i much know someone.


What's, "much know someone"? Are you new to English?

Stay in school, kids!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

:roll:

O dear, maybe English is not my first language! Else maybe i just typed it wrong - are we ok to make mistakes?
Else i could have been masturbating and not paying attention.










ps My car is so crappy i have a picture of someone else's yellow TT instead as my signature!


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Speed Racer said:


> In the military we call this tactical deception. Bottomline, nobody you could have contact with has these kinds of answers. These are highly kept marketing secrets, and rest assured Audi AG will control how and when real info is made public.


You've been watching too much Battleplan on the UK history Channel!! :lol:


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

DonaldC said:


> Speed Racer said:
> 
> 
> > In the military we call this tactical deception. Bottomline, nobody you could have contact with has these kinds of answers. These are highly kept marketing secrets, and rest assured Audi AG will control how and when real info is made public.
> ...


Or, maybe it's my 18 years in the military (thus far)...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Way more than i managed.


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Speed Racer said:


> DonaldC said:
> 
> 
> > Speed Racer said:
> ...


Tanks for pointing that out! :roll:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

The 3.6 engine in the passat R36 :

http://www.autointernationaal.nl/artike ... d=2782&n=2

Who's next? :wink:


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Rebel said:


> The 3.6 engine in the passat R36


yup, auto-motor-und-sport had a review of the R36 in the latest issue that they were allowed to make while audi was optimizing the chassis on the ring. 0-60 in 5.7 secs, and that for the rather heavy passat (compared to the aluminium tt).

according to ams the 3.6l will be available from mai 07 in the passat, and i hope that the TT wont have to wait much longer.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Rebel said:


> The 3.6 engine in the passat R36 :


This engine looks very different compare to the normal 3.6 VR6.
There are a lot of changes made like the intake manifolt and probably the crankchaft for a forged one.










Hans.


----------



## ChrisC (Jul 6, 2006)

Iceman - Is it even longer stroke than the 3.2, or has the bore changed this time?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

ChrisC said:


> Iceman - Is it even longer stroke than the 3.2, or has the bore changed this time?


Only the stroke has change so far i know from 84 to 89.
But the 300 hp 3.6 is not the same engine like the 280 hp 3.6.
There are a lot of changes made before it got to 300 hp.

Hans.


----------



## ChrisC (Jul 6, 2006)

Can't understand VAG making such a long stoke engine. The 3.2 is bad, and a 3.6 is only going to get worse. Its another example of German engineers trying to engineer their way out of problems when the best thing is just to swallow your pride and move on. 911 engine location springs to mind.

I uderstand the real deal here its a german manufacture power race. VAG come one make a proper engine.

Chris.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

ChrisC said:


> Can't understand VAG making such a long stoke engine.


There is no room in the narrow angle VR6 to give it more bore, there for they have increase the stroke of the engine.

Hans.


----------



## ChrisC (Jul 6, 2006)

I think I should also explain this a little. Its common knowledge that to gain the best performance from an engine the bore (the diameter of the cylinders) and the stroke (the distance they move up and down) should be the same. If they are the same they the engine will be described as square. Increasing either bore or stroke will increase the capacity of the engine. The problem with increasing the stroke is you are asking the pistons to move further, and therefore they are traveling more distance at the same revs than a square engine, which limits power and maximum rev the engine can produce.

All the best car engine have been square. Long stroke engine tend to be used in tractors because it does show an improvement in torque, because the piston have greater momentum (because they are traveling further) and tractors donâ€™t tend to use high revs. This VAG 3.2 V6 in the TT was already long stoke, the 3.6 is a joke.

For most of us using the car as a road car it will make no difference. But for a tuner (a real engine tuner not a chip changer) the 3.6 will be a poor starting point.

I hope this helps the people who donâ€™t understand my previous posts on the subject.

Chris.


----------



## ChrisC (Jul 6, 2006)

Iceman said:


> ChrisC said:
> 
> 
> > Can't understand VAG making such a long stoke engine.
> ...


Yep long stroke engine - Bad News for revs - would be like doing a beep test with the cones 100m apart 

They should bin it and start again


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

ChrisC said:


> This VAG 3.2 V6 in the TT was already long stoke, the 3.6 is a joke.


The RS4 4.2 V8 engine have a even longer stroke of 92.8.

Hans.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Isn't the 3.6 89x96 bore x stroke? The RS4 is 84.5 x 92.8. Which would mean the 3.6 has a more squared stroke than the RS4.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

ChrisC said:


> For most of us using the car as a road car it will make no difference. But for a tuner (a real engine tuner not a chip changer) the 3.6 will be a poor starting point.


for me as someone who will choose from the audi offerings of engines and not the aftermarket tuning abilities it doesn't really matter what tuners think. i just want my 300+hp from a reliable engine.

of course i'd prefer a 2.8l v6 over a 3.6l or over the 2.0l 4pot, but given the limited choice of engines above the 3.2 i could live with the 3.6l.


----------



## ChrisC (Jul 6, 2006)

der_horst said:


> ChrisC said:
> 
> 
> > For most of us using the car as a road car it will make no difference. But for a tuner (a real engine tuner not a chip changer) the 3.6 will be a poor starting point.
> ...


Same for me, I will have a 3.2, drive it for two years then sell it, no mods intended.

Chris.


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

ChrisC said:


> I think I should also explain this a little. Its common knowledge that to gain the best performance from an engine the bore (the diameter of the cylinders) and the stroke (the distance they move up and down) should be the same. If they are the same they the engine will be described as square. Increasing either bore or stroke will increase the capacity of the engine. The problem with increasing the stroke is you are asking the pistons to move further, and therefore they are traveling more distance at the same revs than a square engine, which limits power and maximum rev the engine can produce.
> 
> All the best car engine have been square. Long stroke engine tend to be used in tractors because it does show an improvement in torque, because the piston have greater momentum (because they are traveling further) and tractors donâ€™t tend to use high revs. This VAG 3.2 V6 in the TT was already long stoke, the 3.6 is a joke.
> 
> ...


First of all, give the Audi engineers some credit that they can produce a very usable powerplant for which it will be intended. Personally I think you've overly simplied for the sake of making a useless point (I guess to prove you know what "square" refers to in reference to engines?). Secondly, a little more stroke isn't catastrophic, as you appear to be asserting. A well balanced engine, with light internals and straight intake tracts, could use a bit more stroke to increase torque, which is far more streetable than revs. And if you look at the motorcycle industry (especially Japanese), you'll see the extreme of short stroke high revving engines. They're worthless under 6,000 rpms and only produce usable power in a narrow power band at the engine's limit. Sure square is good. But there's far more to it.


----------



## ChrisC (Jul 6, 2006)

Of course it does not matter how long the stoke is on this engine because it a road car, and it comes with a warranty.

Chris.

PS I know a little bit more than just what "square" references to :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Audi said:
> 
> 'I have confirmed with the TT product manager that there is no *intention *to replace the 3.2 engine with a 3.6, nor are there any *immediate* plans to introduce an S line option. '
> 
> That's the direct past from the email with only the name of the person replaced with his title.


Ho ho, what a beautifully crafted and deliberately ambiguous corporate statement. :lol:

Was it headed _Without prejudice_?

Define _intention_ and _immediate_ and _replace_ you have your answer.

- The intention today may change tomorrow.

- Immediate does not preclude next month, year etc.

- Replace may mean the 3.2 and 3.6 units will coexist....

Anyway you lot wouldn't want to be seen off by a 3.6 Passat eh?

On the engine itself. Bore stroke etc is irrelevant for fitment - it is the narrow angle Vr6 config that does not change 2.8, 2.9, 3.0, 3.2, 3.6 capacity variants. The block sizes and transverse location will be the same for each. Of couse the internals and some ancillieries (manifolding etc) may alter, but the physical dimensions will all be more or less the same.

And of course you all know that none of the true Audi 60 degree angled V6 or V8 lumps will fit in the Golf / TT platform, since they are all designed for longitudinal installation ahead or on the front axle line.

:wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Lets be adult about this.

They will never shut any avenues to their future choices so expecting them to is unrealistic.

If they have decided that it won't happen then whatever they say people won't believe them anyway.

I don't think they can win can they?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

garyc said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Audi said:
> ...


Totally agree, it doesn't say it wont be replaced by something else either. The email was one to me from someone i know so i feel safe that in 4 months time the engine ive ordered wont be replaced. will it be at some point? sure it will, but this to ME shows they have no CURRENT plans.

The 20T 200, will become 230bhp maybe, it will go out of production as will the 3.2 at some point in its life cycle. I'm not bothered either way to be honest. i just shared some info i have been given to reassure others that what they are purchasing doesn't have a EOL date already so buy what you want.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Sounds fair enough to me.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

All very nice, but they will not mention the introduction of the 300 hp 3.6 VR6 FSI engine.
If they do nobody will order a 3.2 litre VR6 anymore. :wink: 
The primeur introduction of this engine is in the VW Passat R36 during the "Essen Motorshow" (1-10 December 2006).
After that the engine will come availeble for the new TT (2006/7) and after that in the VW Golf VI R36. (2007/8.)

The key words are "light metal" and "Forged" if the 300 hp 3.6 VR6 FSI engine have a "light metal engine block" or not and a "forged crankchaft" or not.
If so this engine will weight a lot less then the normal 280 hp 3.6 VR6 FSI engine.
If not this engine will be nothing special compare to the 280 hp version.
If so this engine can win the competition agains the 5 cylinder turbo.
Bacause with some modifications (Software, Exhaust, Air intake and camshafts) this engine can get 320-340 hp.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Iceman said:


> If so this engine will weight a lot less then the normal 280 hp 3.6 VR6 FSI engine.


in that case i'd expect it in the TTS. no, let me rephrase that: i hope for it to be in the TTS


----------



## moore11 (Oct 1, 2006)

This is all very interesting. Audi most likely will introduce the new S3 4 pot engine (2.0T 280ps) to the MKII, they may or may not call it a TT-S. However, I 'm surprised, the current 2.0T and 3.2V6 engines have recieved very positive reviews but the new S3 engine has been described in Car magazine as 'poor' and by Andrew Frankel as being "turbo charged to within an inch of its life with tonnes of lag", I can't see it being any different in the MKII TT. There will also of course be an RS-TT, we all know that, but I can't see there being a 3.6V6, what niche would it fulfill? It wouldn't cater to a different market.

All I hope is that Audi do not introduce some joke of a new 'entry level' TT with 150ps to allow more people to have access to the vehicle, doing that with the MKI was a big mistake and I believe affected the TT's credibility....could you ever imagine Nissan introducing an entry level 150ps 350Z just so more people could afford it, Nissan wouldn't do it. I hope Audi don't do it again.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

moore11 said:


> the new S3 engine has been described in Car magazine as 'poor'


that's why i hope they wont use it for the TTS as that'll probably be the only available top model till the RS will be born.



moore11 said:


> I can't see there being a 3.6V6, what niche would it fulfill?


same here, i don't see anything between TTS and TTRS. on the other hand if they use the 2.0 for the TTS i'd be glad to have a 3.6l on the options list to build my own TTS with it and the s-line packages 



moore11 said:


> All I hope is that Audi do not introduce some joke of a new 'entry level' TT with 150ps to allow more people to have access to the vehicle


i wouldn't care. they are bringing a diesel, so why not a low power version as well? as long as i'm able to spot the difference it's ok with me


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Yes, a 1.8T FSI with 160 hp with one single round exhaust on the left side. :lol:

Hans.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

moore11 said:


> This is all very interesting. Audi most likely will introduce the new S3 4 pot engine (2.0T 280ps)


S3 is only 260 bhp not 280bhp.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> moore11 said:
> 
> 
> > This is all very interesting. Audi most likely will introduce the new S3 4 pot engine (2.0T 280ps)
> ...


265 hp to be exact. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Iceman said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > moore11 said:
> ...


If we're being exact then I think you'll find it's 265ps which is 261.4hp :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## moore11 (Oct 1, 2006)

Hans, are you serious? Have you heard rumours of a 160ps entry level car? Far too many variants of the one car.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Audi have not released anything. the talk is just that. lets wait and see what happens.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

moore11 said:


> Hans, are you serious? Have you heard rumours of a 160ps entry level car? Far too many variants of the one car.


It seems to become the entry level engine for the new TT Roadster.

Hans.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

*More pics*


































Audi is preparing the flagship for the TT model range, the RS. 
The photos are showing a prototype of the sporty car during testing at NÃ¼rburgring. 
It will come on the market to rival Porscheâ€™s Cayman, BMW Z4 coupe and Mercedesâ€™ SLK AMG.
As can be seen on the photos, the car has a more aggressive front end, larger wheels and brakes. 
Under the hood the TT RS gets power from a 350 bhp 3.6 litre TSI version. 
Earlier reports indicated a bi-turbo 2.5 litre in-line 5-cylinder was to be used but probably unlikely. 
Acceleration is estimated at 0-60 mph in 5 seconds and top speed is limited to 155 mph. 
The TT RS is equipped with Quattro four-wheel drive system, a six speed manual or a semi-auto transmission will be offered. 
The new model is scheduled for launch in 2008.

Source: Germancarfans.

Hans.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Red doesn't suit the MK2 well. The backlights as well the foglight doesn't look good on Red. :? 
I don't like the carbon spoiler, and i don't like the S-line kit.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Reds the best colour in the range. Pitty its not misano.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

i wonder why we see so many RS spyshots while there's only one TTS spyshot. don't they have to test that car/engine combination? isn't that a love child of audi as well?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Yum yum bubble gum stick it up Toshy's bum   :wink:

Great piccies in red Iceman 8) :wink: :-*


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Now it's a 3.6 TSi? So the 3.2 will not be replaced by a 3.6, but a turboed 3.6 will be introduced instead as an RS?


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

V6 3.6 TSi... RS style quattro (40/60)... Hum... 350bhp stock... Imagine what a remap will be able to do with that??? Imagine a TT outputing 420+ bhp? I'm dreaming already... [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

A 3.6 litre VR6 TSI is B*ll.
VW Executive Director/Powertrain Development Dr. Rudolf Krebs says VW will not TSI bigger engines due to TSI having little "punch" on bigger engines like V6, V8 etc.

Hans.


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Gallardo Engined TT would be nice


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Iceman said:


> A 3.6 litre VR6 TSI is B*ll.


then they'll have to develop something completely new for the RS, which is a good thing as two cars that just differ in a turbo would be a strange novelty for audi. that means the 3.6l is free to go into the TTS


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

sounds like the TTS i was hoping for might be called RS 



> We can fully expect a TT RS in the next 18 months, punching out around 320bhp from a tuned version of the existing V6 engine.


http://www.topgear.com/content/news/stories/1412/


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

*Engine update.*
Audi is test running a 2.5 litre 5 cylinder turbo FSI engine.
The R5 is test running with 331.25 hp and 437.5 Nm of torque.
The new Cast aluminium R5 TFSI engine will weigh Â± 30 kg less then a VR6 engine and only Â± 20 kg heavier then a 2.0T S3 engine.
Audi have still not decided if the engine will get into production.

Hans.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

*6 more pics.*

















































Hans.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Nice pic's Hans ! Looks like the front wheels are more to the outside than the standard MK2....(same effect you get with spacer's on the car)


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Rebel said:


> Nice pic's Hans ! Looks like the front wheels are more to the outside than the standard MK2....


I've noticed that either. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

imo we see this car much too often for it to not get built. so they either will bring out an RS or this is the S, but i don't think they'd drive it around if it was dead.

oh lord, let it be the model we'll see in 2k7


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Looks like the front wheels are more to the outside than the standard MK2....


make some room for the new brakes, will ya! 
is it me or does this one have different brakes than that on the older pic? i don't see the red+RS on the calipers.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Good point over there Der Horst !!


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

der_horst said:


> is it me or does this one have different brakes than that on the ? i don't see the red+RS on the calipers.


It look like the Calipers are totally black on this one.

Hans.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Nice pic's Hans ! Looks like the front wheels are more to the outside than the standard MK2....(same effect you get with spacer's on the car)


Or if the alloys have a lower ET value....


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Arne said:


> Or if the alloys have a lower ET value....


Most unlikely. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Iceman said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> > Or if the alloys have a lower ET value....
> ...


Probabely a stupid question, but why?


----------



## FDXmiguel (Oct 22, 2006)

anyone painted their calipers on the mk2 already? would love to see some pics and a description of how it was done...
cheers


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Arne said:


> Probabely a stupid question, but why?


The ET of a wheel is also based on the track/gauge of the car.
You can not change the ET52 that much.
If Audi widen the track of the TT(R)S the ET will go further up.
To get the wheels more to the outside you have to lower the ET.
ET means that how higher the number the more the wheel standing to the inside of the car and visa versa.

Hans.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Iceman said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> > Probabely a stupid question, but why?
> ...


And wasn't that what I said? "Or if the alloys have a lower ET value...."

It might be that you cant change the ET that much, but the theory wasn't that wrong - was it? :?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Arne said:


> It might be that you cant change the ET that much, but the theory wasn't that wrong - was it? :?


No but you can lower the ET by max 10mm.
It look more then that on the red TT.

Hans.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> Now it's a 3.6 TSi? So the 3.2 will not be replaced by a 3.6, but a turboed 3.6 will be introduced instead as an RS?


VW Executive Director/Powertrain Development Dr. Rudolf Krebs says VW will not TSI bigger engines due to TSI having little "punch" on bigger engines like V6, V8 etc.
But the big question is from what engine size they call it bigger engines. 
In the Scirocco Concept VW use a 210 hp 1.4 litre TSI engine.
In German Autobild there is info that say the 170 hp 1.4 TSI Golf GT engine get replaced by a 150 hp TSI version. ?
The question is whether VW will use the TSI technologie on 1.6, 1.8, 2.0 litre R4 an on the 2.5 litre R5 engine, or are they seen as bigger engine's. ?
If a 1.4 TSI can deliver 210 hp a 2.5 TSI can possible deliver 375 hp power output base on the 210 hp figures.

Hans.


----------

